# Font list in Word 2007



## rahllks (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi all

My problem just appeared. When I click on my list of font types, the application hangs and I am unable to continue (I can still type but all other functions such as save cease).

I believe this is a display issue because I can still change my font type using Ctl Shft F.

I am using Word 2007 with latest updates.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## JMT21 (May 5, 2009)

Hello rahllks,

I would repair MS Office 2007. You can find the how-to here: How to install the individual 2007 Office features or to repair the installed 2007 Office programs

Scroll down to "How to repair problems in 2007 Office programs and features that are already installed" and run either Method 1 or 2.


----------



## rahllks (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks, I ran the repair but nothing was wrong.


----------



## JMT21 (May 5, 2009)

Are you able to replicate this issue in Excel, PowerPoint, Publisher, etc?
Have you restarted your computer?
Have you installed any fonts? (custom fonts, anything other than the default ones)


----------



## rahllks (Jun 26, 2011)

Good point, yes the problem occurs in other MS applications (PPT and Excel). 

Have restarted the machine.

I have discovered the problem - it's gdipp, an alternative text renderer to ClearType. If I disable it, the list displays fine. So MS Office cannot run the gdipp-rendered fonts.


----------



## rahllks (Jun 26, 2011)

Wait it's not gdipp but gdi++.


----------



## JMT21 (May 5, 2009)

I found a list of applications that have issues with gdipp:
Issues - gdipp - Customizable Windows text renderers - Google Project Hosting

There's a beta of this program that might be more compatible with MS Word:
Downloads - gdipp - Customizable Windows text renderers - Google Project Hosting

I'm glad this problem has been solved.


----------



## rahllks (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks for your help


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Cross-posted at: Font list in Word 2007 and Font list in Word 2007 hangs - Microsoft Answers

rahl, for cross-posting etiquette, please read: A message to forum cross posters | Excelguru.ca


----------

